# Anxiety Disorders > Unsure and Other Mental Health Issues >  >  BP: Dealing with your disorder?

## rachelchloe

First i'd like to say welcome to sa2bexposed! 

I currently deal with a few issues in my life, and bipolar disorder is one of those issues. I know it's not easy to live with the mood swings and the severe highs and lows, but it doesn't mean it's impossible to get help!

If you need anyone to talk to, vent to, or just someone to be there for you...Let me know! There is always hope, and always a road to recovery.

(:

----------


## Vert1go

I to have Bipolar (very mild) But I also dated a man that had it very strongly so I have been on both sides of this...I can probably shed some light on a few things and also love to learn more as well  ::):

----------


## hoodsurgeon

I also suffer from bipolar disorder and know that it can be a big hurdle and any support makes a lot of difference.

----------


## fetisha

I was diagnosed with bipolar type 2 from a doctor from the hospital and from my therapist but I still don't think I have it for some reason.

----------


## Parthenia

I was told that I'm bipolar from an Ex boyfriend, and I think my son mentioned it once, but I don't think I am. I still can't tell the difference between bipolar vs. Pms, natural hormonal changes due to my age, or just overemotional from the stresses of life. Life is full of highs and lows. I guess I have it.

----------

